

Verizon Won’t Sell Microsoft Windows Phone 7 this year - credo
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-09-16/verizon-won-t-sell-microsoft-windows-phone-7-at-start.html

======
lotusleaf1987
I. Razr 2. iPhone 3. WP7 The trilogy of Verizon suck. This is exactly why I
switched carriers, they never have current products. (other than the Droid
line)

